# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Uniemens part time

## MONPIR

Buongiorno a tutti  :Smile: 
Avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto ...
Dipendente mensilizzato part time che tutto il mese di Aprile è stato in ferie
Ore lavorate = zero  Giorni = 26  Settimane = 4
Nell'Uniemens mi segnala naturalmente l'errore delle settimane utili assenti.
Le settimane utili sono calcolate dalle ore lavorate / ore contrattuali
nel mio caso avrei zero ore lavorate / 40 = zero
Come vi comportereste in questo caso  :Confused: 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## Studium

> Buongiorno a tutti 
> Avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto ...
> Dipendente mensilizzato part time che tutto il mese di Aprile è stato in ferie
> Ore lavorate = zero  Giorni = 26  Settimane = 4
> Nell'Uniemens mi segnala naturalmente l'errore delle settimane utili assenti.
> Le settimane utili sono calcolate dalle ore lavorate / ore contrattuali
> nel mio caso avrei zero ore lavorate / 40 = zero
> Come vi comportereste in questo caso 
> Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi
> Ciao

  Occhio, non mi pare sia "ore lavorate/ore contrattuali". 
Dal documento tecnico UNIEMENS (http://www.professionisti24.ilsole24...co_1_1_2.pdf):   

> <SettimaneUtili>
> Per i lavoratori a tempo parziale e per i lavoratori intermittenti, ancorché trattasi di rapporti di lavoro a tempo pieno, identificati dal <TipoContribuzione> G0 o H0, va indicato il numero delle settimane utili ai fini della misura delle prestazioni pensionistiche determinate *dividendo il numero di ore complessivamente retribuite nel mese per l‟orario contrattuale settimanale del corrispettivo lavoratore a tempo pieno.*
> Il valore va espresso in centesimi (1 settimana = 100) e deve essere compreso tra 0 e 460. 
> Esempio di calcolo delle settimane utili alla misura della pensione.
> Part-time orizzontale
> Orario settimanale di lavoro a tempo pieno: 40 ore.
> Ore retribuite nel mese con rapporto di lavoro a tempo parziale : 100 ore.
> 100:40 = 2,5 settimane utili per la misura della pensione e va quindi esposto il valore 250.

  
Quindi, le settimane utili le otterrai dividendo  ore complessivamente retribuite/ore contrattuali, esprimendo poi in centesimi. 
Ciao

----------


## MONPIR

> Occhio, non mi pare sia "ore lavorate/ore contrattuali". 
> Dal documento tecnico UNIEMENS (http://www.professionisti24.ilsole24...co_1_1_2.pdf):    
> Quindi, le settimane utili le otterrai dividendo  ore complessivamente retribuite/ore contrattuali, esprimendo poi in centesimi. 
> Ciao

  Quindi se ad esempio il dip. part-time mi sta in ferie per tutto il mese x 115 ore come settimani utili considero sempre 115 : 40 = 2,88 ?

----------


## Studium

> Quindi se ad esempio il dip. part-time mi sta in ferie per tutto il mese x 115 ore come settimani utili considero sempre 115 : 40 = 2,88 ?

  Certo che sì  :Wink:

----------


## MONPIR

> Certo che sì

  ok grazie mille  :Smile: 
Adesso una curiosità
Ma quando si compila il cedolino nelle ore inps ed inail va quindi indicato zero oppure 115 (ore di ferie?)
Grazie ancora ...

----------


## MONPIR

Altra curiosità in merito ...
Dipendente part-time lic.to in data 11.04
Dal 01.04 al 11.04 sospeso dal lavoro
Nel cedolino gli vengono pagate ferie e permessi non goduti, indennità sostitutiva di preavviso e tfr.
In questo caso, come faccio a calcolare le settimane utili  :Confused: 
Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere

----------


## MONPIR

> Altra curiosità in merito ...
> Dipendente part-time lic.to in data 11.04
> Dal 01.04 al 11.04 sospeso dal lavoro
> Nel cedolino gli vengono pagate ferie e permessi non goduti, indennità sostitutiva di preavviso e tfr.
> In questo caso, come faccio a calcolare le settimane utili 
> Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere

  Scusate, non è capitato a nessuno questo caso ?
Un aiutino, please ?

----------


## Tim

Per settimane utili si intende solo ai fini pensionistici o anche ai fini di una richiesta di indennità di disoccupazione ordinaria?
Grazie.

----------

